
Enqueuer: A powerful multiprotocol CLI to test microservices - virgs
https://enqueuer.com
======
virgs
It's like postman CLI (use
[https://lopidio.github.io/stacker/](https://lopidio.github.io/stacker/) if
you want a GUI) for several protocols other than HTTP.

